# My latest build



## Deleted member 207 (Dec 11, 2016)

My latest build based upon an LDV V80 Maxus, with all mod cons - shower/toilet, diesel cooktop, diesel hot water/air heater, 12V compressor fridge, rock n roll bed/seats.


----------



## The laird (Dec 11, 2016)

Very nice job mate ,thanks for sharing


----------



## jeanette (Dec 11, 2016)

nice van and as Gordon said thanks for sharing


----------



## Lee (Dec 11, 2016)

Beautifully finished you must be very pleased with it.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 12, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Dec 12, 2016)

You dun gud ther Rodger!

Phill


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 12, 2016)

Wot a very well though out van ,


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 12, 2016)

It looks great similar layout I had in a ford transit we had a few year back.


----------



## n brown (Dec 12, 2016)

excellent work mate. i see you used the cutouts for the doors,neat. nice use of space


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 12, 2016)

Fantastic build,im sure not sheep to do .


----------



## Caz (Dec 12, 2016)

Very nice, love the layout.


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 12, 2016)

Roger said:


> My latest build based upon an LDV V80 Maxus, with all mod cons - shower/toilet, diesel cooktop, diesel hot water/air heater, 12V compressor fridge, rock n roll bed/seats.



Nice clean looking conversion there matey... on one of my favourite vans too! Love it!:cool1::drive::cheers::drive::cool1:


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Dec 12, 2016)

***** said:


> Nice job Roger.
> Have you got a sliding door on both sides? It looks like it to me, or am I seeing things?
> Quite unusual!



Yes, but the drivers side sliding door is locked to ensure that the door cant be opened with the table attached.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.

The layout is strongly influenced by my 1985 Westfalia James Cook based on a Merc 309D - which I still have. 

The equipment is mainly sourced from Webasto - water/air heater, cooktop - both diesel powered from vehicle tank. 12V compressor fridge, 2 x 120Ah batteries, 130W solar panel. 80 litre fresh tank, 50 litre grey tank. Seitz windows and blinds. The floor is insulated using strips of plywood to build up to the level of the metal ridges. Walls and ceiling insulated using a mix of foils/foam and rockwool.

Rock n Roll hinges I made.

Cabinetry is all 13mm plywood with Laminex on the outer faces, resin/glassmat inner faces. The spaces for the cabinet doors are cut out using a 7mm router bit and then the cutout is used as the door. Rounded corners give the cabinets a great deal of strength - common design on ocean going yachts. The shower/toilet cubicle I also made using the stitch and glue method so that the walls follow the contours of the van walls/door/roof. Exterior is chopped mat and resin, interior is woven mat and flowcoat finish using a dippling roller to give grip on the floor.

About 420 hours of work in total and in the middle I had to have a triple bypass!!! Probably about 50 hours was getting the compound curves right on the cabinets - everything curves.

All up the conversion weighs in at just over 800kgs, leaving about 700kgs for contents, water, food, bedding, etc.

The LDV is the Chinese made version, and quality is reasonably good, the price is the selling point as I got it brand new for AUS$33,000 (bear in mind equivalent Sprinters are AUS$90,000) and new campervan conversions can be upto $140,000.

I think I will start selling plans and build instructions on eBay in the not too distant future.

Just wish that Force Motors in India who build the Merc T1s with a face lift would export to the world.


----------



## Wanderer015 (Dec 13, 2016)

Good to see a conversion on the new V80, I built my own camper on an '08 Maxus, the new Chinese V80 is now for sale here in the UK


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 16, 2016)

That looks a very neat well built job. Great van.


----------

